# Gorgeous PEW Babies need Homes in Central NY!!



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

They are 10 days old right now, there are 9 girls and 4 boys, and will be ready to go to their new homes in around 4 weeks! I am located in Orange County, NY and I'm willing to drive to meet adopters! 


I want these babies to have the best lives possible! If you are interested in adopting please let me know!!


----------

